# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi all

My husband has got a job in Abu Dhabi and is going out next month. Me and the 2kids are staying in the UK until they finish summer term, then we head out to enjoy the blistering heat of the summer (not sure I'm looking forward to that) 

I had a very brief visit and was shown round the area to look at schools and locations. I'm not a big city liver so was looking for something out of town a bit. The relocation lady took me to Al Muneera, which was lovely. She also took me to Al Zeina, which was also very nice.

Does anyone have any opinions/recommendations of this area? Good/bad? It seems you get more for your money at Al Zeina 

Welcome any feedback :wave:


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Both are lovely with good facilities (gym, pool, private beaches etc) but the apartments generally seem to be a little bigger at Zeina. And if you're coming out here in July PREPARE yourself for the heat, it's like nothing you've ever experienced! Good luck!


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm also interested in Al Zeina, is it mainly flats or are there some villa's suitable for a family of four?


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Not sure regarding town houses. The place I looked at was a duplex apartment which I prefer to a standard apartment as the bedrooms are on a different floor.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

got sch places?


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Provisional places at British International school and GEMS Cambridge. Coming out for assessments at half term


----------



## nodandawink (Apr 19, 2014)

The wife and I moved out about 6 weeks ago (and are slowly acclimatising to the heat!). We ended up in Saadiyat Beach Residences, on Saadiyat Island...

Its a really quiet, suburban type of place, about 15/20 mins out of the city centre by car. Would highly recommend (and would recommend our agent!)


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, That was recommended by one of my husband's work colleagues but we have decided on Al Zeina, at least for the first year. Maybe we will have a look once we find our feet.

Dreading the heat when we finally come out in the summer. I am very fair so will frazzle


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hobnob said:


> Provisional places at British International school and GEMS Cambridge. Coming out for assessments at half term


then look at mbz or kcb for those schools.


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Dear nodandawink
Can you share who your agent was and the price range you were in to get access to Saadiyat


----------



## nodandawink (Apr 19, 2014)

Our budget was 185k (which we spent), for a 3 bed. There are some slightly cheaper. We used a lady called Monika from Aztec properties. I have her details and can Pm (once I've passed the 5 message threshold!).


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Dear nodandawink
Congratulations the beach residences look pretty good. I would love the contact details for Monika when you get a chance. I don't arrive for a couple of months yet but when I get to Saadiyat I'll say hello.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Seems no one recommending Reem Island or Reef Area.


----------



## Hot Stepper (May 14, 2013)

Hi Hobnob, my wife and I are in the same situation, I arrive June 1st and her and the kids come at the end of July. It may be good for you guys to have some moral support going through exactly the same thing at the same time!

We are also going to opt for Saadiyat as our location of choice


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Hot Stepper. I wish you luck with your move. Be prepared to leave your "worry beads" behind as hubby said to me tonight. Things work at a different pace here.

Key for your wife is to ensure you have school places.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

mkhalid123 said:


> Seems no one recommending Reem Island or Reef Area.


everyone is moving out of al reef oh why because suddenly they realise that the airport is getting "loud" well its right next door the airport was there long before the houses.... also reef prices are going up so they are all moving to hydra. reem well its a building site and quite far and expensive.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hobnob said:


> Hi Hot Stepper. I wish you luck with your move. Be prepared to leave your "worry beads" behind as hubby said to me tonight. Things work at a different pace here.
> 
> Key for your wife is to ensure you have school places.


yes find sch places before houses, there are millions more houses than schs!


----------

